
How a 19th Century Math Genius Taught Us the Best Way to Hold a Pizza Slice - ColinWright
http://www.wired.com/2014/09/curvature-and-strength-empzeal/?mbid=social_fb
======
gus_massa
Current discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8274529](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8274529)
(137 points, 19 hours ago, 31 comments).

